# Whats a good Lineman School to go to?



## TOOL_5150

I would start by asking the POCO.. Im sure they would know / or could train you themselves.

~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill

btr said:


> Im looking for a school to go to. Northwest lineman college is the only one i know of ... ANY GOOD??


you rlocal power company..georgia power has one...join the union, after 6 years you're in a few later, you get a truck.


----------



## BurtiElectric

Find the local lineman's union, contact them and find out about the application process and proceed from there. Earn while you learn!


----------



## btr

TOOL_5150 said:


> I would start by asking the POCO.. Im sure they would know / or could train you themselves.
> 
> ~Matt


 
WHAT IS THE POCO??

thanks


----------



## jason007

I think it means power company. You should check pg&e and edisons websites. Pg&e had ads for pre apprentice lineman awhile back


----------

